# Looking for suggestions



## Eric (Aug 15, 2017)

So I've decided I'm removing all the rock from my front landscape and putting mulch in. Also going to remove a bunch of the old plants and split the ones remaining.

Currently there are 3 spirea which will be ripped out and replaced with boxwoods of some fashion the day lilies will be divided and moved around, the Siberian iris' will stay in some fashion, most if not all the sedum that are currently there are probably coming out as the aren't my favorite plant, and the fact there are so overgrown just makes em blah!

Looking for some ideas of what are some of your favorite go to plants while designing landscaping. I've always liked to keep it simple with minimal variety. While I have it ripped apart might as well replace the plants!


----------



## Fronta1 (Jul 11, 2017)

What kind of stuff are you looking for, flowers, shrubs, trees, a mix? Also how much sunlight sunlight?


----------



## Eric (Aug 15, 2017)

Fronta1 said:


> What kind of stuff are you looking for, flowers, shrubs, trees, a mix? Also how much sunlight sunlight?


Sorry wasn't very specific, it's full sun, south facing, l really like the idea of some dwarf boxwoods with the daylillies, just don't know what else to incorporate. I'm looking for any suggestions But most definately looking for a mix. At our old house I had all perennials and when I cut the down for winter it looked real bad, hence why I for sure want to use boxwoods.

I can post a picture tomorrow as well for a visual, forgot to take one tonight while I was working outside


----------



## Fronta1 (Jul 11, 2017)

Well in the meantime there's a good website http://www.plantlust.com that you can browse.


----------



## Eric (Aug 15, 2017)

Here is the area being redone:











I think the evergreen by to door is staying(whatever it is), but could be convinced otherwise


----------



## Fronta1 (Jul 11, 2017)

Ok. So I gather you prefer something evergreen and something on the smaller side. A few that come to mind are birds best spruce and mugo pine for the sidewalk. For the side of the house you could do Japanese maple(deciduous), rhododendron(some are evergreen), and hynoki cypress to name a few. A few smaller grasses are Karl foerster and blue dune grass.


----------



## Eric (Aug 15, 2017)

Fronta1 said:


> Ok. So I gather you prefer something evergreen and something on the smaller side. A few that come to mind are birds best spruce and mugo pine for the sidewalk. For the side of the house you could do Japanese maple(deciduous), rhododendron(some are evergreen), and hynoki cypress to name a few. A few smaller grasses are Karl foerster and blue dune grass.


Thank you! I'm going to go to the nursery hopefully today and look around at what they have. I am leaning heavier on the "evergreen" side, but not inclusive. I am going to mix some daylillies and other smaller perennials in, it's just when winter comes and I cut everything down I want there to still be some substance. Like I've said at my previous home I had all perennials. And when everything was cut back in the fall, it looked so blah!


----------

